# First Ever Georgia Betta Show



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My betta group.. Georgia Betta Breeders Association (GBBA) is hosting the first betta show ever to be held in Georgia in two weeks (May 1st). SOO if anyone is going to be in the area (or doesn't mind a good drive ;-);-)) you should come on down. We'll be having an auction after the judging and fish will be for sale starting at $3!!! (Show quality fish!). 

I'll be driving 3 hours myself to go but its gonna be so worth it if I can get some nice HM and HMPK for cheap :-D

Here's a link to the group's site that has a flyer about the show and where its located if anyone is interested. Just click on shows.

http://georgiabettabreeders.com/


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I plan on going to. A little over two hour drive but I am excited. Have to resist buying any more fish. Are you going to show any of your betta's?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No. All of my bettas currently are store bought. I'm new to the group and to breeding so I don't have any of my own to show. Hopefully one day though  It should be fun anyway. I'm excited to see all the fish.


----------

